# Funny snowmen pics for Canadians



## white page

:snowballs::dance:
Sparrow gave me this idea , with his canadian weather pics !!


----------



## Daniel

:teehee:


----------



## NicNak

Great ones White Page!  Love it!  :lol:


----------



## white page

A special one for Sparrow :budgie2:


----------



## Jazzey

....Finally, a thread that isn't anti-canadian!  

Thanks for the snowmen WP!


----------



## Daniel

Jazzey said:


> ....Finally, a thread that isn't anti-canadian!


I think I could convince WP to consent to a thread merger


----------



## Jazzey

:rant:   I don't dare type what I was going to type-  you're faster than me on the edit button! :lol:


----------



## white page

no problem Daniel , that would please me greatly :dance:


----------



## Jazzey

..hey..what happened to my pal???  Oh all right, it's a good thing I like you WP!


----------



## white page

:airkiss::bounce:


> .hey..what happened to my pal???  Oh all right, it's a good thing I like you WP!


:hug:


----------



## Jazzey

:lol:  Yeah...you created my pink unicorn...so I suppose I'll give you a lot of leeway WP!  

:hug:


----------



## Daniel

Thanks for the validation, WP     I knew I could count on you.    

And don't worry, Jazzey. I'm too lazy to actually merge the threads 

But I will point out that not all the snowmen in Canada are happy and playing cards:

http://randsco.com/_img/blog/0804/unhappy_snowman.jpg


----------



## Jazzey

:dance3::dance2::rock:




(who we kiddin'; we both know I'll be back on the anti-canadian thread tonight...posting! )


----------



## Jazzey

:sob:...the link doesn't work for me Daniel.  It says it's restricted...


----------



## Sparrow

Alright...

We need some Pro-Canadian content here.

First off, Bullwinkle the Moose is a hero of mine... period!
Also, :crazy: as I am, I'll build my own snowdog tomorrow with more snow coming tonite. And even if I steal my neighbours snow?

 Yep, you bet.

Must go and shovel my perimeter (playground) for now.

:dance::budgie:


----------



## Jazzey

:lol:  Sparrow!


----------



## Daniel

Jazzey said:


> :sob:...the link doesn't work for me Daniel.  It says it's restricted...



Well, I live in America, and I see it 



			
				Sparrow said:
			
		

> We need some Pro-Canadian content here.



I agree. I think reverse psychology could be helpful 



			
				Sparrow said:
			
		

> I'll build my own snowdog tomorrow with more snow coming tonite.



Please take pictures hoto:


----------



## white page

Jazzey said:


> :sob:...the link doesn't work for me Daniel.  It says it's restricted...



not for  me either:computer:
and I don't live in Canada !!


----------



## Jazzey

...consider yourself an "honorary" canadian WP! :lol:


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> Well, I live in America, and I see it
> 
> :



That doesn't say much :nanana:


----------



## white page

:canadian::yahoo:   :jiggy:   wheres my plate of poutine Jazzey ??


----------



## Daniel

BTW, the link doesn't work for me either, now.  I guess it went down hours ago, and I have just been looking at a cache


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> BTW, the link doesn't work for me either, now.  I guess it went down hours ago, and I have just been looking at a cache



I guess your a Canadian now too Daniel :lol:  


White Page.  With your mood with the hat and scarf, you are almost ready to be Canadian at this time of the year, for sure :lol:  Just have to get you a nice warm parka  (coat, jacket)


----------



## white page

Daniel said:


> BTW, the link doesn't work for me either, now.  I guess it went down hours ago, and I have just been looking at a cache


:funny:


----------



## Jazzey

> BTW, the link doesn't work for me either, now. I guess it went down hours ago, and I have just been looking at a cache


:lol:  

One plate of poutine coming up....for WP! 

http://www.geeksaresexy.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/poutine4.jpg


----------



## white page

NicNak said:


> I guess your a Canadian now too Daniel :lol:
> 
> 
> White Page.  With your mood with the hat and scarf, you are almost ready to be Canadian at this time of the year, for sure :lol:  Just have to get you a nice warm parka  (coat, jacket)



:clap::dance2:


----------



## white page

Jazzey said:


> :lol:
> 
> One plate of poutine coming up....for WP!



do I have to eat it wearing my new parka ?


----------



## Jazzey

Yes - snow gear is a prerequisite at this time of year! :lol:  (wouldn't want you to be cold!)

http://www.mogulmaniac.com/images/home.jpg


----------



## white page

:wow:  I want a winter Olympian too !:bounce:


----------



## NicNak

Jazzey said:


> Yes - snow gear is a prerequisite at this time of year! :lol:  (wouldn't want you to be cold!)
> 
> http://www.mogulmaniac.com/images/home.jpg



I hope it comes with matching snow pants.  I think White Page will need the snow pants too.  

We shall get it in a fashionable colour too, so that it doesn't take away from how fabulous White Page is


----------



## Into The Light

i've never seen so many snowmen in one place 

in fact, i've never seen so many snowmen in my life combined!


----------



## NicNak

Jazzey said:


> Yes - snow gear is a prerequisite at this time of year! :lol:  (wouldn't want you to be cold!)
> 
> http://www.mogulmaniac.com/images/home.jpg



We will need to get this for Daniel too.  Also with snowpants   Can't have Daniel freezing and looking like a snowman when he goes back to the sunny part of America


----------



## white page

> I think White Page will need the snow pants too.


:funny::funny::funny:


----------



## NicNak

Into The Light said:


> i've never seen so many snowmen in one place
> 
> in fact, i've never seen so many snowmen in my life combined!



Me neither.  It is a great photo :lol:


----------



## Jazzey

> I want a winter Olympian too !


Winter Olympian "symbol" coming right up for WP! 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikinews/en/thumb/a/a7/2010_Winter_Olympics_logo.svg/501px-2010_Winter_Olympics_logo.svg.png

...the Olympian itself is harder to come by....too many choices!  :lol:


----------



## Daniel

No!!!!!!!!  I was hoping we could avoid pro-Canadian tourism comments 

* For vacation information:
* Hawaii's Official Tourism Site -- Travel info for your Hawaii vacation 

*For future Olympic games:*
http://www.london2012.com/

Sochi 2014


----------



## Jazzey

:lol:...poor Daniel "you're just _sore_ because I didn't give you an Olympian!" 

....  Did I end up on the anti-Canadian thread again???:search:  How'd that happen?


----------



## Daniel

I do think I would look _cooler_ wearing it


----------



## Jazzey

Oh dear...:lol:


----------



## white page

:walk: Daniel wearing his new suit !


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Jazzey

http://dclips.fundraw.com/zobo500dir/johnny_automatic_snow_child.jpg

..Apologies Daniel, couldn't find fuzzy cat in a snowsuit!


----------



## white page

Goodnight dear friends it has been delicious being in your company this evening.:thankyou: for the smiles .


----------



## Jazzey

Good night WP! :hug:


----------



## Daniel

Goodnight WP.  



			
				Jazzey said:
			
		

> Apologies Daniel, couldn't find fuzzy cat in a snowsuit!


Well, that's no excuse    I can't be looking like a big baby


----------



## Jazzey

One machismo snowsuit coming right up for Daniel! 

http://www.snowmobilesportinggoods.com/images/mens-snowsuit.jpg

...And they're very _fashionable_ in my neck of the woods! 

http://www.cartoonstock.com/newscartoons/cartoonists/ato/lowres/aton1622l.jpg


----------



## Daniel

Well, that does look better than my backup plan:

http://cache.daylife.com/imageserve/0b341egbKp9Sc/340x.jpg

If you don't recognize that guy, you don't watch enough American TV


----------



## NicNak

I like the Stewie style snow suit better for Daniel :rofl:


----------



## Jazzey

Oh no!!....I don't think I'm watching enough american tv!!? 

(And I honestly don't know who this is  - insight? )


----------



## Daniel

Anthony Bourdain No Reservations - TV Show - Travel Channel

An American hero


----------



## NicNak

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/funny-pictures-snow-cat-frozen-pee.jpg


----------



## Jazzey

:lol:....Literally NN!


----------



## NicNak

:teehee:


----------



## Mari

I have captured the unhappy snowman in my photo album but I do not know how to move him here. Can anyone help? :heart:Mari                       http://forum.psychlinks.ca/picture.php?albumid=16&pictureid=230


----------



## Jazzey

Daniel:


> An American hero



Thank you...more research for me!   But he seems like an interesting person!  (anything to do with food am I'm in!  )

And Mari - I would gladly help but, I'm techno-challenged...maybe Daniel?


----------



## Jazzey

To move him here Mari (thinking out loud)

Capture the http address (copy it under the "edit / copy" menu)  and push the panoramic button - 14th button on my window - edit / paste  - and Voila - you should have it appear here...







 - ok, tried it for you and it worked....


----------



## NicNak

Mari that looks like a really sad snowman.  Is that where the cat got stuck?  :teehee:    Maybe that is why he is sad snowman :lol:


----------



## Mari

> But I will point out that not all the snowmen in Canada are happy and playing cards:



Thank-you Jazzey, although I hope you realize that you just helped me help an ACA (Anti-Canadian-American) aka Daniel aka Poutine Prince aka You Are Right.  Mari


----------



## Jazzey

- that was definitely NOT my intention!! :lol:


----------



## NicNak

:teehee:


----------



## Daniel

Jazzey said:


> - that was definitely NOT my intention!! :lol:



Actions speak louder than words


----------



## Jazzey

...I never said I was strong on actions....


----------



## NicNak

[sign]  Break it up, Break it up.  No in fighting [/sign]

:lol:


----------



## Daniel

Ok, NN.  I will fight you instead  

http://www.davessporting.com/images/Paintball.jpg


----------



## Jazzey

http://www.caledonianstudent.com/export/sites/Caledonian/image_gallery/storage/Paintball.jpg


----------



## Daniel

I see you are trying to defend your friend....and that friend isn't me


----------



## Jazzey

YouTube - Mission Impossibe- Theme Song

Me and NN are up to the task! 

Ok- need to "up my skills with computers *before* I take you on Daniel" !  -but I will say that, without the music, it doesn't have the same effect... :lol:


----------



## NicNak

:rofl:  Jazzey  :lol:

Awww, Daniel. :support:  are all your Canadian friends ganging up on you :teehee:

By the way, I like the colour choice of the paintballs, they will go well with my pajamas :rofl:


----------



## Jazzey

"you're goin' down baby!"  - where's the mission impossible theme song when you need it???  YouTube - Mission Impossibe- Theme Song


----------



## NicNak

I have to play nice or Daniel might ban me :teehee:

Maybe this is a better option.  So we can all get along.

YouTube - Charlie's Angels Trailer


----------



## Mari

Why is there a screen but no picture for Mission Impossible? or has the ACA put us under a blackout? :noidea: Mari


----------



## Jazzey

..Why do you ask all the tough questions!  :lol:  I'm not internet savvy - that's why it's black (I think??? ) :heart:

But to be sure, we'd have to ask the "anti-canadian"- I'm not prepared to do that!  - are you?


----------



## Daniel

That is a very motivating song      I will have to get my own battle music. 

BTW, there's no video by design  -- whoever put that song up didn't provide video.


----------



## NicNak

I was trying to be a typical peacefull Canadian and no one noticed 



:lol:

The thread is going to fast lol


----------



## NicNak

NicNak said:


> I have to play nice or Daniel might ban me :teehee:
> 
> Maybe this is a better option.  So we can all get along.
> 
> YouTube - Charlie's Angels Trailer



:hide:


----------



## Mari

Dear NikNak, my post was supposed to go before your post but you posted faster than me - everyone posts faster than me.:hissyfit: I am going to sleep on it. :heart: Mari


----------



## NicNak

That's ok Mari.  Threads get ahead of me all the time :rofl:  I think everyone here knows how slow I am with reading threads :lol:


----------



## Jazzey

> everyone posts faster than me. I am going to sleep on it.  Mari


I beg to differ -  I think the competition is on Mari. I'm pretty slow in that department and Daniel keeps insisting on proving that to me ! :hissyfit:  
Good night Mari - nice "playing" with you


----------

